# Today is the day for Daisy



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

We are leaving in about 20 mins to take Daisy to the vet for her spay.
My stomach is in knots!
Please keep her in your thoughts. xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck daisy Duke were thinking of you lovely!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Good luck sweet Daisy! We will be thinking of you. 
Terri, let us know how she does. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck to Ms Daisy! Im sure she will be just fine, let us know when shes out.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

hope all goes well today , will be thinking of you little Daisy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

GOOD luck to BOTH of you,she will be fine Terri XX


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Terri big (((hugs))) to you both
I will keep her in my thoughts and cross my fingers for her xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Good lucky sweetie! Hope your recovery will fly by like a breeze! Bless ya cutie pie!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I am home now, and have to call at 3pm.
They are doing the pre blood work, and if any probs they will call, otherwise they are going ahead with the op.
The vet said their shouldnt be a problem though, even with her background.
Poor wee Darla is looking for her, bless.
They have never been apart except when Darla was spayed, so she is really missing her i think.
I do too, big time!
Just trying to keep busy now. x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes in good hands Terri. Hope the day goes quick for you and her. Bless her little heart xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Rache. x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I cleaned all the windows,did all my cupboards,just to keep myself busy.My house never looked so clean when Lily went in.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope all goes well for you Daisy. I know you mama will spoil you when this is all over!

Healing prayers for Daisy and calming prayers for Terri!

let us know how things go!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw bless her, I know you miss her big time! At least she is in a good place and will be taken care of! Hope they get it over with so she can start resting!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

((Hugs)) to you and miss daisy.  It will be over before you know it.
She's gonna do great mama!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sending good thoughts for Daisy and for you


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

HUGS and LOVE from Chico and Jan....


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the well wishes everyone!

I just called the vets and was told i can pick her up at 5pm.
I asked how she was but the receptionist was just like well you can pick her up at 5, so she must be fine. lol
I cant wait to see my wee baby, roll on the next 2 hours!! x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and Jan, i love that graphic.
I love polka dot shoes. hehe!! xx


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww...hope all went well and she will be in your arms in no time


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay I'm so glad it's all over for Daisy and that it went well, Terri!  xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhh, I'm so glad she's doing well! I hope she has a speedy recovery. We'll be thinking of her!! (and you!)


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Awww...hope all went well and she will be in your arms in no time





foggy said:


> Yay I'm so glad it's all over for Daisy and that it went well, Terri!  xx





MChis said:


> Ohhh, I'm so glad she's doing well! I hope she has a speedy recovery. We'll be thinking of her!! (and you!)


Thanks ladies.
I am so relieved it's done, and am excited to see her.
I know i will have to be calm though and very very gentle with her.
Just missing her so much!
The house is just not the same without her. x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay!!!! She just needs lots of mommy kisses now!!  Glad it's over.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

So glad everything went well.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay daisy duke


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad she will be home soon !


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Yay daisy!!

You just need spoiling rotten now, im sure your mummys up for that!!

So pleased all went well Terri xx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Fantastic it went so well!!
She will need some TLC now Mom!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Terri said:


> Oh and Jan, i love that graphic.
> I love polka dot shoes. hehe!! xx



thanks..... 

I bet Darla will be glad to see her too!!! and Dillon


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

yay for daisy
hurry home and relax now terri


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well the wee soul is home.
She is in her crate.
Darla wont stop going over and is barking at her, then crying.
Daisy just growls whenever any of them go near.
I have them on my lap with a bully stick each, but it's hard t kep Darla here cause she wants to check on Daisy all the time.

I dont know whether she is crying cause she wants out or she is in pain.
I feel it's pain.
They said they gave her a painkiller, and i have to wait till tomorrow to give her some more.
Jamie is away to work now.
I just feel helpless!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I called the vets, they want me to just bring her back in.
I will have to just get a taxi with all 3 now.
It shuts in 45 mins!!
She is defo in pain, so they will prob keep her in tonight.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww poor little Daisy! Glad you were able to get her back in in time, Im sure they will keep her nice and comfortable until youre able to pick her up again.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah poor daisy. hope shes more comfy, maybe the will up the meds


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh gosh poor daisy she just needs to sleep it off bless her heart

Terri are you ok babe? I bet you're pulling your hair out xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww poor little Daisy! Glad you were able to get her back in in time, Im sure they will keep her nice and comfortable until youre able to pick her up again.





amandagalway said:


> ah poor daisy. hope shes more comfy, maybe the will up the meds





Daisydoo said:


> Oh gosh poor daisy she just needs to sleep it off bless her heart
> 
> Terri are you ok babe? I bet you're pulling your hair out xx


Am just home.
I got the taxi driver to wait for me.
They had an emergency in so i had to wait a while.
They are just keeping her and giving her morphine tonight.
They said it could be partly pain partly confusion, so they would rather moniter her.
I feel better knowing she is being looked after like that.

I had text the OH while i was waiting to tell him, and he called and when i said could he come back through so we can pick her up again tomorrow, he was like oh you are having a laugh!! unreal!
I know he will be tired cause of workin nights, but i still think that was cheeky.
He is comin anyway.
I have to call at 10am to see what they say.
They think she will be fine by then.
I so hope so, my poor wee baby!

Thanks girls for your support, it means a lot. xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Terri, we are thinking of you tonight. BLess little Daisy!!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah terri, i feel for you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Terri - so sorry you had to take her back in!! But glad you had that option and they will take good care of her. Perhaps since she is older and has had pups, those adhesions they were talking about caused some extra pain for her. At least now the surgery is over! Now she just needs to rest and recover. I'm sure that they will keep her sedated until tomorrow morning and that will help her to just sleep and heal. Hugs to you!!! Stay strong.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Terri said:


> Am just home.
> I got the taxi driver to wait for me.
> They had an emergency in so i had to wait a while.
> They are just keeping her and giving her morphine tonight.
> ...


Poor little Daisy--she's been through so much :-(
I'm sorry this has been such a struggle for her, and also for you Terri.
Looking forward to hearing that she is home again and doing well!
Please keep us posted...


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Therese i love that graphic.

I am starting to get a horrible sinking feeling, and am so so scared i could lose her now!
I couldnt take it, i really couldnt!
Have been sitting here crying with Darla asleep on my lap and Dillon cuddling into my neck.
At least i have them here for comfort, but it's so hard and i am so worried!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry things didn't go as smoothly as we hoped. It's great they're able to keep her there & monitor her over night. Hopefully by the time you call in the morning she'll be well on her way to recovering! We'll definitely be thinking of you guys tonight. Sending hugs your way....


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to take her back in, sweetie. I know you must be so scared, wish I could give you a hug! She is at the best place possible now though, you did the right thing. I'm sure she will be much better tomorrow, she is getting the best care. Keep us posted, I'll be keeping you and sweet little Daisy in my thoughts. xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope all is ok in the morning Hun. 

Shes in the best possible place. Id be banging on the door at 8am in the morning if it was me! Bless her, she needs a big long sleep to sleep it off, bet she'll be loads better in the morning 
Thinking of you xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way. Get well soon Daisy. So sorry she is having some trouble.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

MChis said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry things didn't go as smoothly as we hoped. It's great they're able to keep her there & monitor her over night. Hopefully by the time you call in the morning she'll be well on her way to recovering! We'll definitely be thinking of you guys tonight. Sending hugs your way....


Thanks Heather i hope so! x


foggy said:


> I'm so sorry you had to take her back in, sweetie. I know you must be so scared, wish I could give you a hug! She is at the best place possible now though, you did the right thing. I'm sure she will be much better tomorrow, she is getting the best care. Keep us posted, I'll be keeping you and sweet little Daisy in my thoughts. xx


Thanks Paula, i could really use that hug right now. x



rache said:


> Hope all is ok in the morning Hun.
> 
> Shes in the best possible place. Id be banging on the door at 8am in the morning if it was me! Bless her, she needs a big long sleep to sleep it off, bet she'll be loads better in the morning
> Thinking of you xx


Thanks Rache, i do feel somewhat better that she is getting the proper care she needs. 
Just want her home! x



TLI said:


> Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way. Get well soon Daisy. So sorry she is having some trouble.


Thanks T, means a lot.

Through all the mad rush i meant to say her bloodwork didnt come back all clear.
They said her liver enzyme is a bit high or something, and so want to see her again for that too.
I took it that is wasnt an emergency since they said to make an appointment for that in a couple of months to do more tests.
I am so glad i chose to get the pre blood work done now.
What if all of this is too much for her though?
Am beyond afraid now.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Liver enzymes can be raised for different reasons, but may not mean anything specific. They will probably do a bile acid test on her soon. She will have to fast for that test. Try not to worry. Jade's liver enzymes were raised, went on to have the bile acid done, and there was nothing wrong. Just think positive. 

I think normally, I could be wrong, any kind of surgery is postponed if the liver enzymes are raised. I would ask your Vet about that. Best wishes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Not sure if she gets any kind of table food, treats, etc., but I would discontinue those until after further testing.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i wondered about them doing the spay when something came up on her blood test.
I hope that hasnt made her ill now.
I will be sure to quiz them over that in the morning.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

TLI said:


> Not sure if she gets any kind of table food, treats, etc., but I would discontinue those until after further testing.


No i am really strict about that, she gets her 3 meals a day and the occassional bit of chicken as her only treat.
Not each day either.
Maybe this was before she came to me i dont know.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The reason I mentioned it is because the liver filters everything that goes into their system. Fats, proteins, meds, etc. Any extra fats, etc. can over work the liver, and sometime raise the enzymes. I'm sure everything will come out fine.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O Im so sorry, this is supposed to be the easy part. Try not to panic, better she be with the vets being monitored than at home with you where youd be worrying all night about her and wondering if she needs to go back in. Reese, Miley, Leo and I all send good thoughts to you and to Daisy. Glad you have Darla there to comfort you a bit


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm i hope it isnt the Acana, she seems to do well on it and i always give her a smaller portion cause she had the intestine problem.
I guess i will find out and hopefully get it sorted for her.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> O Im so sorry, this is supposed to be the easy part. Try not to panic, better she be with the vets being monitored than at home with you where youd be worrying all night about her and wondering if she needs to go back in. Reese, Miley, Leo and I all send good thoughts to you and to Daisy. Glad you have Darla there to comfort you a bit


Thanks so much. x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They did the surgery even though her liver enzymes were elevated? Usually if anything is elevated we wait a few weeks retest to see if it's a fluke or not, get to the bottom of the problem then do the surgery. I will keep her in my thoughts & prayers. Has she had any really fatty meals or treats lately?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri, on a high protein kibble diet, make sure she is getting lots of water. Even if you have to use a little canned food. Otherwise it can be taxing on the liver and kidneys.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh man i am starting to really panic now that they have done the wrong thing and put her in danger!
They were supposed to call me if the blood work came back with anything, before they did the surgery, and they didnt so i assumed it was all fine.
Only found out after the event.

No she really doesnt get any fatty foods at all.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

TLI said:


> Terri, on a high protein kibble diet, make sure she is getting lots of water. Even if you have to use a little canned food. Otherwise it can be taxing on the liver and kidneys.


She does drink, but i wouldnt say loads in a day, i sometimes add water to her food and Darla's too when i am doing that for Dillon.
No sure of a good canned food here to go with the Acana.
Will need to look into that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It may just be the Acana, and not enough water going in with it. Kibble is hard for their system to break down without the added moisture. Don't panic. That will be worse for her, and you.

I would however give them a few words about not letting you know about the elevated enzymes before surgery, not after. But I think she will be fine, it’s just harder for their system to process the anesthesia with anything going on. Maybe they didn’t feel it was elevated enough to cause problems. I’m sure they have an explanation. Try to relax. I know that’s hard. I’d be livid!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you think this could cause a major complication for her now, them giving her the op with high liver enzymes?
Am so mad and scared!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

TLI said:


> It may just be the Acana, and not enough water going in with it. Kibble is hard for their system to break down without the added moisture. Don't panic. That will be worse for her, and you.
> 
> I would however give them a few words about not letting you know about the elevated enzymes before surgery, not after. But I think she will be fine, it’s just harder for their system to process the anesthesia with anything going on. Maybe they didn’t feel it was elevated enough to cause problems. I’m sure they have an explanation. Try to relax. I know that’s hard. I’d be livid!


Yeah believe me i am livid now!!
That was the whole point of getting the bloodwork done to see if she was ok for the surgery!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No, I think she will be okay. It may just be a more complicated recovery. Meaning a bit longer. The liver has to process the anesthesia, so she may just have a harder time. But I think she will be fine. Can you call to check on her now? After hour line? I would ask first thing AM why they didn't inform you to give you the option of postponing until after the bile acid was done.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I know.  I'm so sorry. But I do think Daisy will be okay.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I jus called the out of hours number, they arent associated with that vets though.
They said they couldnt speculate on them going ahead with the op without seeing the dogs results themselves.
So just to call and take that up with them in the morning.
Basically they didnt want to say it was bad practice to do that.

I am so angry they didnt tell me the results before spaying her.
Maybe they felt they werent elevated enough, but they should have at least told me!!
They will hear me tomorrow, i wont be waiting till 10 am to call now, i will call when they open!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

As T said it will probably make her have a more difficult time getting rid of the anesthesia out of her system, depending on how high and which enzymes were elevated. I would make sure they give you a copy of her bloodwork, and DEFINITELY have words with them about not notifying you of it BEFORE surgery. Sometimes liver enzymes can be elevated due to slight dehydration (Even if you only withheld the water for 12 hours or less prior to surgery).


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes i will defo ask for a copy of the tests.
Well i did lift the water, and Daisy didnt eat or drink after 8pm, it could have been that maybe i dont know.
I mean you ask for the tests to be done to make sure they are ok for surgery and they do this?
They better have a damn good explanation for me tomorrow i can tell you!
As if it isnt bad enough for the wee souls trying to recover, without the added stress on them.
Idiots!!
Nothing better happen to Daisy now or i will take them all the way!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That's another thing that bugs the hell out of me, i should be able to call and speak to whoever is looking after Daisy, but we have this dumb vets now line to call.
Which has nothing to do with the practice.
I asked if they were actually there all night when i dropped her off, and they said no the practice is closed so Daisy is at the nurses Kennels.
Well i should have been given that number then.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Terri Im so sorry for this communication complication for Daisy.
I would be pulling my hair out too.What a bunch of bozos and 
they all claim to be professional?? You will be in our thoughts.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Please keep us posted, Terri. I will watch for an update on your Angel.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, Terri. I am so sorry that you're having to go through this added stress now. How awful. They absolutely should have notified you. I am sure everything will be totally fine in the end, but the extra stress on Daisy and you makes me so angry. 

As for the kibble, I would definitely feed it mixed with water. I'll be keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts and watching for an update. xx


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this...sending prayers for you and Daisy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Geez Terri. Just reading this. So sorry they didn't tell you that Daisy's liver enzymes were elevated! Surely they wouldn't have operated if they didn't think it was safe????? Isn't that the point of having pre-anesthesia bloodwork? They should have notified you of the liver enzymes and then you could have investigated further... had a bile acid test done, etc. 

I would guess the numbers are just slightly over normal and they thought it was safe to proceed. It's probably not a big deal at all. Like Heather said, maybe just some dehydration going on. 

Anyway, I'm sure she's sleeping and resting now and you will have her back in your arms tomorrow. Get some rest sweetie.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I would guess the numbers are just slightly over normal and they thought it was safe to proceed. It's probably not a big deal at all. Like Heather said, maybe just some dehydration going on.


This is my feeling as well. It was probably just a minor elevation. I really don't think they would have proceeded otherwise. I'm sure she will be much better tomorrow.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Just checking back in for an update on Daisy, although I think Im still a few hours early. Hope youre able to take her home first thing, and that they have a good explanation for you. Like others have said, Im sure they wouldnt have operated if they hadnt thought it was safe, theyd be putting their practice at risk as well as the pup. 
Just wanted to say we are still thinking of little Daisy


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.
I will defo keep you all posted on this.
I will be calling the vets in about an hour from now. x


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh gosh Terri how awful for you. I bet you are worried sick!
Stupid vets! I hope they have a good explanation and I seriously hope the numbers were elevated only slightly and would not have been a huge problem in surgery.
Even so they should have rang and exlained it you and asked your opinion.

I hope all goes well this morning and hope Daisy is doing okay xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw Terri! I am so sorry about all of this! I'm sure it is nothing but I would be very upset too because they didn't call and inform me about the levels being high. How do they know you don't want your own dog to have surgery if ANY little thing showed up....it's your choice...I would let them hear me. Rather it's nothing or not it's just the point. Plus now look, she's not even home she has to be there to recover. I know you are worried and upset but I hope the best! Let us know how it all goes!!! I'll be waiting!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Oh gosh Terri how awful for you. I bet you are worried sick!
> Stupid vets! I hope they have a good explanation and I seriously hope the numbers were elevated only slightly and would not have been a huge problem in surgery.
> Even so they should have rang and exlained it you and asked your opinion.
> 
> I hope all goes well this morning and hope Daisy is doing okay xx





Dragonfly said:


> Aw Terri! I am so sorry about all of this! I'm sure it is nothing but I would be very upset too because they didn't call and inform me about the levels being high. How do they know you don't want your own dog to have surgery if ANY little thing showed up....it's your choice...I would let them hear me. Rather it's nothing or not it's just the point. Plus now look, she's not even home she has to be there to recover. I know you are worried and upset but I hope the best! Let us know how it all goes!!! I'll be waiting!


 Thanks girls.

Well i just got off the phone with them and they say she is doing great this morning thank goodness!!
I can pick her up at 12 so a couple of hours time really.
I asked if i will be able to speak with the vet and they said prob not at that time but if i want to later i can always call back.
I will be dont worry! 
She prob wouldnt have had to spend the night if it wasnt for that stupidity!
Anyway will just be glad to see my wee girl and get her home where she belongs.
Thanks again for all the support, i dont know how i would have got though this without you all. xx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a relief! I hope its a speedy recovery for her now. Id be having a word with whoever assists you when you go, I think theyd have to take you more seriously in person than over the phone.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Katy, that is true i will mention it when i go collect her, but i will also want to speak with the vet that did the spay as he is the one that i saw when i dropped her off for the op and he said he would call me if there was anything showing up in the bloodwork.
What a nightmare!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm so glad she's okay. Terri I would really be firm and speak to whoever is in charge I know this sound like I'm just thinking about money but you know me way better than that but they're gonna charge you a ridiculous amount for her staying over night and I'd have to put it out there and say this wouldn't have happened if you'd told me as I would have postponed her op!! They have gone against your request and at the end of the day you're paying for a service, you didn't get one

Xxc


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Sarah.
I know exactly what you mean.
They will charge me silly amounts and it is their fault.
Of course they will say the 2 have nothing to do with one another, but i wont be buyin it!
I will make sure they know i am not happy before i leave and that will want to speak to the vet today no matter what!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Fantastic! I'm glad she is okay!
Only 55 mins to go! Bet your counting down the seconds!
She will feel alot better when she sees her mummy 
(((Hugs))) for you and Daisy xxx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Just read this thread - so glad she's ok, you are probably picking her up now - lots of hugs for her


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Anxiously waiting for little Daisy to be home!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well she is home and asleep on my lap all snuggled in a blanket, bless her.
The vet seemed to know what i was goin to say, and it was the same vet i wanted to see. lol
Maybe cause i caled that out of hours number lastnight it got back to him, i dont know.

He said that her liver enzymes are not high enough for the op to have been a problem and that was why he didnt call to panic me, and felt it was fine to go ahead.
She is to get tests for the liver in 2 months.

Anyway she is so much better today, as soon as the nurse brought her out and she saw me her tail was wagging like crazy.
I planned to put her straight in the crate when we got back but she was standing on 2 legs and tail going again to get out. lol
So all 3 are asleep on my lap and i have made sure the other 2 cant get near her tummy, as it's hidden in the blanket.
The area doesnt look bad at all, same as Darla's was, inside stitching only, so am pleased with that.

Am so happy to have my wee baby home and to see her act like her usual self.
Missed her soooo much it's unreal!
I will make sure she hardly moves a muscle for a good while yet, whether she likes it or not. haha!

Thanks for thinkin of us everyone. xxxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Terri that is fabulous news that she is home and doing so well. What a relief. I can get on with my day now.  Yay. Keep us posted.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

So glad Daisy is doing better!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great news,poor little thing ,so now it's road to recovery and being spoilt .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So happy to hear that Daisy is doing much better this morning!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks.
Am so relieved and happy now.
I can breathe again. lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, Terri!! I'm so happy Daisy is doing better! What a relief. Give her a kiss and a cuddle for me.  xx


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is doing better!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

That's great! I'm glad to hear she is doing fine.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

only in from work terri, i was thinking about daisy all day
so relieved shes on the mend


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

So pleased Daisy is on the mend Terri x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri I just got caught up on Daisy. I'm so sorry you and Daisy are having to go through all this. I know you were a wreck with worry. 
I am happy to know she is doing better now. Keep us updated. (((Hugs))) to you both.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What a relief. Glad she is doing okay.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

So glad Daisy is now doing well and at home. Peach got spayed a week ago today and did really well with it. She was completely stoned/zonked though when I picked her up. But after that, she seemed completely herself. The next day, however, I got a little concened at night when she was shivering and her tummy was hard. She had just drank a bunch of water, so I thought it could be that, but worried that maybe she had some bleeding going on. Panic! Got a flannel blanket and wrapped it around her and put her in her snuggly bed (deep, small, furry and round) and she seemed ok. Checked back on her about 30 minutes later and to my surprise, Bruiser was snuggled under the blanket, in her bed. Where was Peach? in Bruiser's bed!!! Separated them to their proper places and all was fine. It's amazing how quickly they recover. But I would be upset about the blood work. They charge you a fortune to do it, treat your horribly if you opted not to and then don't consult you on it? That's crazy. Peach's was straight up the middle except her platelets were a little high. They said that was good, that she has good clotting. She seems so much sturdier than Maya and am hoping that is the case as I can't lose another. (((Hugs))) to you and Daisy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww thanks guys for all the well wishes.
The wee soul is resting well.
She has had some chicken with a little kibble and water in it and ate it fine bless her.
I also gave her a 1/4 of a painkiller tablet as prescribed.
Am just so thankful to have her home now, and i think she feels the same. xx


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooray Daisy! Im sure youre both feeling so much better now that shes home. Should all get easier from here!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Awww thanks guys for all the well wishes.
> The wee soul is resting well.
> She has had some chicken with a little kibble and water in it and ate it fine bless her.
> I also gave her a 1/4 of a painkiller tablet as prescribed.
> Am just so thankful to have her home now, and i think she feels the same. xx


I'm so glad to hear she is resting and eating well! I'm so glad it's all over now - for her and for you.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Hooray Daisy! Im sure youre both feeling so much better now that shes home. Should all get easier from here!


Thanks, yes feel much better.  x


foggy said:


> I'm so glad to hear she is resting and eating well! I'm so glad it's all over now - for her and for you.


Thanks Paula.
You and me both! lol x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Wonderful news, nice night for cuddling!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just came in:been on the road all day with business.
Oh I am so glad she is home and resting well.
Did the vet actually apologise for upsetting you??
How presumptious he expected you to read his mind!!
Doctors need better communication bigtime!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Wonderful news, nice night for cuddling!


Thanka Pam.
It's always a good nith for cuddling. hehe
By the way i love that pic of Frankie in Benny, soooo cute!


Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> I just came in:been on the road all day with business.
> Oh I am so glad she is home and resting well.
> Did the vet actually apologise for upsetting you??
> How presumptious he expected you to read his mind!!
> Doctors need better communication bigtime!


Ha! no he didnt apologise, he didnt see any need i think.
He also told me that his practice is taking over the one i go to on my street.
My vet is semi retiring so will only be there now and then from now on.
I will see how that goes, but if i dont like it, i will travel to the one up the road from me.
I really liked my vet and the staff, they are much more caring all round.
x


----------

